# Den Titel "der Allianz/Horde" für 100k Ehrenhafte Siege?



## Sinfallon (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir , wie wahrscheinlich viele, gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die 100000 ehrenhafte siege, die man für den erfolg und den titel ab patch 3.02 braucht viel sind oder nicht? Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer. 

Wie denkt ihr darüber und würdet ihr es schaffen oder nicht?


P.S. Dieser tolle spieler wird es wohl geschafft haben :-) http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben

Einfach mal runter scrollen und unter den arena teams gucken xD


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich find das ne gute idee. da erkennt man dann die richtigen pvp spieler. ich bräuchte da zwar noch so 97k aber wenn ich die habe weiß ich, dass ich etwas erreicht habe

Edit: erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (5. Oktober 2008)

Denk nicht, dass ich das schaffen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe gerade mal 1/10 davon. Aber ich finds gut, da haben die Leute mal was für ihre Mühen.


----------



## Sensitive (5. Oktober 2008)

den titel werden wohl eh die meisten die pre-bc schon pvp aktiv waren dann bekommen. 100.000 siege is schon einiges, wie ich finde.
ich werds wohl nicht schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## SixtenF (5. Oktober 2008)

hab 50k ehrevolle siege mit meiner blutelfe. hab aber als sie die bg's kaputtgepatcht haben mit dem pvp aufgehoert und werde warscheinlich nichtmehr anfangen. macht einfach keinen spass mehr. aber 100k sind kein peoblem man kann ja in einem av bis zu 200 siege bekommen.


----------



## Arahtor (5. Oktober 2008)

naja für mich wirds schwerer besonders weil ich gerade erst meinen Main hochspiele bzw den alten auf Eis gelegt habe.


----------



## Jurok (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finds krass hab mit meim Druiden bestimmt 6-10 Tage von der Played Time nur PvP gemacht also schon sehr viel ... spiele auch erst seit Bc ... und habe 6k ehrenhafte Siege. 100k also weiß net ich habs Gefühl selbst wenn ich Lich King schnell auf 80 bin und sehr viel PvP machen würde das es bestimmt so lange dauern bis das nächste Add on ansteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlockguy (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach generell nur PVP, hab erst 1/10 (weil ich auch andere chars hochlevle^^) und draufhinarbeiten werde ich nicht! Aber ist nett, wenn man es hat...
Achja, kriegt man bei 100k Siege nicht auch ein mount?


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich bräuchte nicht mehr so viel, aber wer ist bitte so gestört und zeigt sich den Titel "von der Horde" an? ICh mein, wenn ich ORC; TAUREN ODER UNTOTE SPIEL!! dann gehört ich sicher nicht zur Allianz oder? Die Entwickler gehören .....


----------



## Odinol (5. Oktober 2008)

Den titel bekommt man wenn man die bosse der gegnerischen fraktion killt und nicht bei 100k ES.
Quelle ist der Buffedcast 107 oder 108


----------



## Dömage (5. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Naja, ich bräuchte nicht mehr so viel, aber wer ist bitte so gestört und zeigt sich den Titel "von der Horde" an? ICh mein, wenn ich ORC; TAUREN ODER UNTOTE SPIEL!! dann gehört ich sicher nicht zur Allianz oder? Die Entwickler gehören .....





ich glaub du hast was nicht verstanden......

natürlich kannst dir als Hordler nur xy, der Horde anzeigen lassen.....


bissl mitdenken


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (5. Oktober 2008)

Odinol schrieb:


> Den titel bekommt man wenn man die bosse der gegnerischen fraktion killt und nicht bei 100k ES.
> Quelle ist der Buffedcast 107 oder 108



Nein, für den Bosskill bekommt man das Mount. Ne Freundin hat mit ihrem Char (>100k ES) auf dem Testrealm schon den Titel.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Dömage schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast was nicht verstanden......
> 
> natürlich kannst dir als Hordler nur xy, der Horde anzeigen lassen.....
> 
> ...



Ne, du verstehst es nicht. Als Hordler kann man natürlich nur [Name] von der Horde anzeigen. Aber das ist schon bescheuert genug. Jeder Noob weis, dass Orcs, Tauren, Untote und Trolle (ja, Blutelfen sind bewusst weggelassen!) zur Horde gehören, wenn ich also über dem Namen von der Horde lese, ist das doch sowas von unnütz? Ich mein ein Orc gehört zur Horde, da brauch ich keinen Titel der darauf hinweist...


----------



## Dömage (5. Oktober 2008)

das is ein TITEL! genau wie Hugo, Ritter der Allianz oder Rittmeiser der Horde..... 

ich finds gut!


----------



## Arkoras (5. Oktober 2008)

Dömage schrieb:


> das is ein TITEL! genau wie Hugo, Ritter der Allianz oder Rittmeiser der Horde.....
> 
> ich finds gut!



Klar ist es ein Titel, aber Ritter der Allianz, Feldmarschall, Kriegsfürst sind Titel die einen bestimmten Rang bezeichnen. "von der Horde/Allianz bedeutet für einen der das liest und nicht weis wie man den Titel bekommt ausschließlich  das der Typ zur selben Fraktion gehört/gegenerischen Fraktion....


----------



## RockDaHouse (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich denke wenn man den ganzen tag nur av macht dann sollte das drin sein.

Ich nehme mal an pro av run ca 100. der dauert sagen wir 20min plus wartezeit 30min. 
bei einer täglichen Spielzeit von 4 Stunden am Tag kommt man dann auf 800 pro Tag.
Man braucht also 125 Tage.

Meine Rechnung soll jetzt kein Ahnhaltspunkt sein, aber es macht dem ein oder anderm vielleicht klar welche Arbeit dahinter steckt.
Sicherlich wird einer der sehr viel PVP und mehrere Stunden am Tag WOW spielt dieses Zeil schneller erreichen.... aber so ist das ja immer


----------



## Atehmis (6. Oktober 2008)

Na ja den Titel brauch man nich, mir reicht "von der Zerschmetterten  Sonne" und die das schaffen haben glaube kein real life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Atehmis schrieb:


> Na ja den Titel brauch man nich, mir reicht "von der Zerschmetterten  Sonne" und die das schaffen haben glaube kein real life
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür ist der Titel sowie die ganzen heftigen Achievments auch eigentlich gedacht.
Damit jeder gleich erkennt, dass man kein RL hat. Man könnte auch gleich Schreiben "Soundso, ohne Real-Life".
Und wozu?
Damit sich die anderen Leute, die das nicht haben, sich zurücklehnen können da sie ja ein supi RL haben und somit solche Titel nicht nötig.


----------



## Lanyx (6. Oktober 2008)

geht mals als heiler av das bekommt ihr soviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (6. Oktober 2008)

> Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer.


du musst jeden auf dem server 10 mal umlegen um so viele frags zu bekommen.
Das ganze ist einfach nur krank...


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mit mienem pvp twink priester 8,5k und 4d oder so played im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ich damit sagen will is nich so schwer^^
vielleicht sinds auch mehr tage bis doppelt soviel tage aber kann ja nochnichmal av machen


----------



## DKSibi (6. Oktober 2008)

Ehrenhafte Siege gesamt: 756692



ach du kacke wie oft spielt der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (6. Oktober 2008)

Bekommt man für 100k Ehrenhafte Siege nicht den Bären oder hab ich mich da irgendwo verlesen?


----------



## SixNight (6. Oktober 2008)

joar ganz nice idee^^


----------



## Dekiela (6. Oktober 2008)

ich werds wohl nicht schaffen (wollen), und ich finde, dass Blizz sich wirklich mal nen schöneren Titel haette einfallen lassen koennen!


----------



## krutoi (6. Oktober 2008)

dann wird das zergen im bg besonders schlimm. naja aber mir kanns egal sein ich mach eh 1bg alle 3monate oder so ^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte ne idee...zb: [Name], Meister der Schlachtfelder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt nice


----------



## DreiHaare (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schon immer viel PvP gespielt und komme mit meinem Main gerade mal auf 27k.
!00.000 sind eine verdammte Menge und den Titel wird es nicht oft geben.


----------



## Grinch13 (6. Oktober 2008)

Oo 100k sind verdammt viel... spiel seit BC und hab 14,5k


----------



## Müllermilch (6. Oktober 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir , wie wahrscheinlich viele, gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die 100000 ehrenhafte siege, die man für den erfolg und den titel ab patch 3.02 braucht viel sind oder nicht? Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer.
> 
> ...



es wird einem eh schon zu viel in den arsch geschoben!ich finds einfach nur klasse das blizzard dafür sorgt,das nich jeder diesen titel bekommt.und wenn man halt nicht viel zeit hat bekommt man den auch nicht.find ich perfekt eingefädelt!weiter so blizz


ps: ja ich würde es schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (6. Oktober 2008)

756692 ehrenhafte Siege...krass oO


----------



## -Zirâ- (6. Oktober 2008)

Also der Zwerg is ja echt der Hammer 
aber der spielt scheinbar schon seit wow draußen is (Mal ehrlich , wer hat mit BC noch Ruf bei den Hydraxianern  oder sogar dem Zirkel des Cenarius?)


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2008)

Yo der Titel ist nurn Bonus, ich finde das diese die viel spielen das auch entsprechend honoriert bekommen wenn schon alles andere so arg auf Casual getrimmt wird.


----------



## Laaron (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja habe 2/10 und muss sagen bin eign. nen pveler...

Also völlig machbar (und nein stelle mich net mit pve eq ins av xD )


Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (6. Oktober 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> P.S. Dieser tolle spieler wird es wohl geschafft haben :-) http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben
> 
> Einfach mal runter scrollen und unter den arena teams gucken xD



lol, der bekommt wahrscheinlich nen fliegenden bären wenn er ne millionen schafft....

jedenfalls bin ich net so ein pvp freak, habe aber schon ab zu zu pvp gemacht, und spiele immerhin recht lange.
manchmal hatte ich auch pvp-phasen.... knapp 8000 ehrenhafte siege... find ich aber ok, sollte nur für
welche sein die sich voll und ganz auf pvp konzentrieren, und net jeder sollte es haben.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (6. Oktober 2008)

der zwerg da hat einmal den ganzen realmpool von sich ausgelöscht xD 

und warum sollte der titel auch nicht schwer erreichbar sein wahr der fürn bt ja auch und der hir ist halt nur für pvpspieler


----------



## Crosis (6. Oktober 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir , wie wahrscheinlich viele, gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die 100000 ehrenhafte siege, die man für den erfolg und den titel ab patch 3.02 braucht viel sind oder nicht? Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer.
> 
> ...


das wurde doch schon längst wiederrufen oda net? also das ziel es sind jetzt keine 100k ehrenhafte siege mehr sondern alle anführer(könige) der gegnerischen fraktion killen dann bekommt man den bären+titel


----------



## Xerror (6. Oktober 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> das wurde doch schon längst wiederrufen oda net? also das ziel es sind jetzt keine 100k ehrenhafte siege mehr sondern alle anführer(könige) der gegnerischen fraktion killen dann bekommt man den bären+titel



Nein...den Titel kriegst du mit 100k Ehrenhaften Siegen(Was mein Ziel ist...) 
Und den Bär kriegt man,wenn man alle gegnerischen Bosse gekillt hat...damit kommen hoffentlich die Raids auf Städte wieder zurück...sowas gabs ja selten und auch in nicht so großer Zahl(20Leute- mehr waren es meist nicht)


----------



## chopi (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja,so schwer wird das nicht. Bekommt ihr den Titel halt erst 2 Addons Später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sich ein paar Leute dransetzen den Titel zu bekommen,wird auch weniger afk gegangen,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## м@πGф (6. Oktober 2008)

Mir wird schon nach 5x AV langweilig.

WTF?


----------



## Stuzzy (6. Oktober 2008)

Yess, sobald der patch draussen ist, ist der titel mein =) (hab 104k atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## м@πGф (6. Oktober 2008)

Kriegt man den nur, wenn der Patch raus ist, oder kann man den jeder Zeit kriegen, sobald der da ist?


----------



## MoneyGhost (6. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht werden damit ja wieder die Städte Raids etwas populärer? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es doch für den Häuptling einer Stadt schon 10.000? Oder? Das wär natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn sich PVP und PVE in einer riesigen Massenschlacht vermischen, wo es um richtig was geht und wild geschnetzelt wird :-) Aber ich glaube, das gibt eh wieder keinen. Wenn man Sonntags mittags im Handelschannel nach einem Städteraid fragt melden sich 3 Personen...warum sollte das mit Wotlk anderes werden? Schade


----------



## Stuzzy (6. Oktober 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Kriegt man den nur, wenn der Patch raus ist, oder kann man den jeder Zeit kriegen, sobald der da ist?



mitm patch dann


----------



## Arkoras (6. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> vielleicht werden damit ja wieder die Städte Raids etwas populärer? Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es doch für den Häuptling einer Stadt schon 10.000? Oder? Das wär natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn sich PVP und PVE in einer riesigen Massenschlacht vermischen, wo es um richtig was geht und wild geschnetzelt wird :-) Aber ich glaube, das gibt eh wieder keinen. Wenn man Sonntags mittags im Handelschannel nach einem Städteraid fragt melden sich 3 Personen...warum sollte das mit Wotlk anderes werden? Schade



Mit WotLK ist Hochfürst Saurfang nicht mehr in Og ,sondern in der Warsong Hold, dann können die Allis OG raiden^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

mein wl seit ende bc hat nun 20 /100k .. und hab nur bisle pvp gemach
meine alten chars sind alle bei 20-40
also einer der oft pvp macht und nur einen char hat .. kein problem


----------



## Seko! (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Wert hat mich eigentlich nie gejuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele seit Pre-BC, PvP halt mehr jetzt seid BC draussen ist.
Noch 80k! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das mit den Bossen spricht mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur geiern soviele Spieler um Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Oktober 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> also ich find das ne gute idee. da erkennt man dann die richtigen pvp spieler.



daran erkennt man eher für wen zeit keine rolle spielt


----------



## Zaid (6. Oktober 2008)

P.S. Dieser tolle spieler wird es wohl geschafft haben :-) http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben

Einfach mal runter scrollen und unter den arena teams gucken xD
[/quote]


ist noch garnix wir auf aegwynn haben einen der hat schon 88k ehrenhafte siege wenn ich den finde poste ich den mal

da iser der hat noch bissel kills gemacht seit ich den das letzte mal betrachtet habe....

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nn&n=Kitaen


----------



## 5nak3 (6. Oktober 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nn&n=Kitaen der hat grade mal  120k kills

aber dieser zwerg hat ist da doch klein bisl extremer http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben

sind "nur" 756k kills bisl genauer die zahlen gucken ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Oktober 2008)

5nak3 schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nn&n=Kitaen der hat grade mal  120k kills
> 
> aber dieser zwerg hat ist da doch klein bisl extremer http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Fartzwrgoben
> 
> sind "nur" 756k kills bisl genauer die zahlen gucken ^^



ein durchgeknallter freak ist das....mehr nicht^^...ich würde mal gerne die online-zeiten sehen....bestimmt 450 tage....dazu noch ein paar twinks....dann weiß man wie arm sein leben ist....gz zu den kills...beileid für das leben


----------



## 5nak3 (7. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ein durchgeknallter freak ist das....mehr nicht^^...ich würde mal gerne die online-zeiten sehen....bestimmt 450 tage....dazu noch ein paar twinks....dann weiß man wie arm sein leben ist....gz zu den kills...beileid für das leben




Ja das kann man sagenich denke ja schon das ich immer viel played habe aber der ist wohl "bisl" extremer


----------



## Shamanpower (7. Oktober 2008)

hui schon krass wieviele ehrenhafte siege der hat
Darf man fragen wie du ihn gefunden hast? btw da wir grade von pvp reden ,grad mal wieder auf den wow toplisten geguckt und heute wurden nach dem leerwandler und dem wasserelementar die drittmeisten leute von "Friedensbewahrer der zerschmetterten Sonne" getötet...
Also ich bin ja immernoch dafür dass man Quel'Danas instanziert und Neue pvp Marken dafür einführt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (7. Oktober 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir , wie wahrscheinlich viele, gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die 100000 ehrenhafte siege, die man für den erfolg und den titel ab patch 3.02 braucht viel sind oder nicht? Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer.
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber und würdet ihr es schaffen oder nicht?



es soll ja auch nicht jeder knub den titel bekommen, ist ja schon was besonderes und sie haben extra 100000 als messlatte gesetzt damit eben NICHT jeder casual an diesen Titel rankommt


----------



## Ollimua (7. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> hui schon krass wieviele ehrenhafte siege der hat
> Darf man fragen wie du ihn gefunden hast? btw da wir grade von pvp reden ,grad mal wieder auf den wow toplisten geguckt und heute wurden nach dem leerwandler und dem wasserelementar die drittmeisten leute von "Friedensbewahrer der zerschmetterten Sonne" getötet...
> Also ich bin ja immernoch dafür dass man Quel'Danas instanziert und Neue pvp Marken dafür einführt
> 
> ...



Wo guckst du sowas nach, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Grombardt (7. Oktober 2008)

Es ist nicht wirklich allzu schwer wenn man Klassic gespielt und da regelmässig PvP gemacht hat das regelmässig in BC beibehalten  und natürlich seinem Char treu geblieben ist mir fehlen noch 8k oder so und die fehlen mir nur weil in BC mein focus auf Pve geschwenkt ist sprich in BC nicht wirklich viel PvP gemacht


----------



## Animos93 (7. Oktober 2008)

LOL 700k killsXD


----------



## Annovella (7. Oktober 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir , wie wahrscheinlich viele, gedanken darüber gemacht, ob die 100000 ehrenhafte siege, die man für den erfolg und den titel ab patch 3.02 braucht viel sind oder nicht? Natürlich für leute die extrem viel pvp machen kein problem aber für leute die nicht viel zeit haben, denke ich ist es extrem schwer.
> 
> ...




hab 89k midm main, 3 weitere chars haben round about 35k
die 750k des spielers sind krank, da weiss man genau das er jeden tag und den ganzen tag nur im bg hockt und zergt, aber dazu hat er nichtmal gute rates..


----------



## Ollimua (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel seit Januar dieses Jahres, hab eigentlich nur BG gemacht, um mir S2 zusammenzufarmen und hab knapp 8k Siege, also so schwer ist es sicherlich nicht die 100k zusammenzubekommen, wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegt.


----------



## Windhawk (7. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Ich spiel seit Januar dieses Jahres, hab eigentlich nur BG gemacht, um mir S2 zusammenzufarmen und hab knapp 8k Siege, also so schwer ist es sicherlich nicht die 100k zusammenzubekommen, wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegt.


Wie heißtn der Titel?


----------



## snif07 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Wo guckst du sowas nach, wenn ich fragen darf?




http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...ex.html?rhtml=y


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

alle die vor bc gespielt haben genauer gesagt vor dem neuen ehresystem sollten es ohne probs packen (die die pvp gemacht haben)

für die die erst später reingekommen sind wird es schon bisschen härter^^


----------



## Rocksalana (7. Oktober 2008)

ich find die 100k schon in ordnung, es ist ne auszeichnung für die die wirklich viel pvp spielen. ich hab mit meinen chars insg 35k siege, bin aber eher pve spieler


----------



## Flatrian (7. Oktober 2008)

Athlos schrieb:


> Bekommt man für 100k Ehrenhafte Siege nicht den Bären oder hab ich mich da irgendwo verlesen?



Dafür musste die Bosse in den gegnerischen Hauptstädten umhaun.


----------



## reappy (7. Oktober 2008)

Der einzige Titel den ich mir anzeigen lassen würde, den ich aber leider nicht besitze ist wohl: Skarabäusfürst


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Dafür musste die Bosse in den gegnerischen Hauptstädten umhaun.



why wieviel kregt man?


----------



## saat4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe im Moment 88k Ehrenhafte Siege aber 55k davon hab ich noch Pre Bc gemacht, habe damals bis Rang 11 wegen dem Mount gezockt. Seit Bc spiele ich nur mehr so nebenbei PvP aber ich denke den Titel werd ich auch bald mal neben meinem Namen stehen haben. Kann das sein das der Titel "Champion der Horde" oder so iwie heißt? Bilde mir ein das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Aber naja egal, auf jedenfall ne schöne Auszeichnung obwohl mir das Mount lieber gewesen währe als ein Titel, weil ich denke nicht das ich alle Anführer der Allianz mal töten werde, bei mir auf dem Server habe ich schon ewig keine Allys mehr in OG oder UC gesehen oder einen Aufruf der Horde gehört mal ne Ally Stadt zu raiden. Das letzte mal das ich das richtig mit gemacht habe war Pre BC. Naja vielleicht bewegt das Mount jetzt wieder mal mehrere Spieler dazu was in die Richtung zu starten, ich währe auf jedenfall dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (7. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mit WotLK ist Hochfürst Saurfang nicht mehr in Og ,sondern in der Warsong Hold, dann können die Allis OG raiden^^




naja das wird schon vorher mit dem übergangspatch passieren, jedoch werden auch die wachen und auch thall gebuffed weerden, wodurch das raiden der städte wohl erstmal auf eis gelegt sein wird, bis dann das add-on raus ist und genügend leute auf lvl 80 sind.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

sry für die dumme frage^^

ist Warsong Hold in OG?? oder ist das dort wo man sich als Hordler da im wlad anmelden kann für ws??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (7. Oktober 2008)

High Overlord Saurfang kommt NICHT nach Nordend sondern bleibt in orgrimmar.Der Saurfang der nach Nordend in die Warsong hold kommt ist Saurfang der jüngere den man jetzt auch schon in Nagrand besuchen kann.
An den Vorposter: Warsong hold ist die Haupt-Horden basis in der boreanischen Tundra


----------



## Xelyna (7. Oktober 2008)

-> 6019 -.- ..
Es lebe das PvE !


----------



## wowhunter (7. Oktober 2008)

lol mehr als 7,5 mal so viel xDDD der soll mal ne andere klasse spielen^^ und dem dann auch paar 100k siege machen =D


----------



## Trekkie (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel meinen Hexer jetzt schon seit ca. 2 Jahren und hab immer abgewechselt ..

Mal PvE mal PvP .. je nachdem wie ich Lust hatte, bin momentan bei 33276 Kills ..sprich so knapp 3/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Für Gelegenheitsspieler ist es schon ne Menge und die die richtig PvP spielen ist es auch viel, selbst die Obersten Kriegsfürsten bei uns haben alle so knapp 60 000 oder 70 000 .. einer von uns aufm Server ist bei über 100 000 ...sprich die haben auch noch genug zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher denke Ich schon, dass es seine Zeit braucht.


----------



## riggedi (7. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Von daher denke Ich schon, dass es seine Zeit braucht.


Stimmt wohl, aber es kommt auch drauf an, wo man sich im BG aufhält. Um diesen Counter hochzupeitschen sollte man sich auch in "belebtere" Zonen begeben. Nur Flaggen, Türme etc "deffen" hilft da nicht viel. Da sollte man schon vorn mit dabei sein. Ich spiele nicht besonders oft PVP, aber wenn, dann recht intensiv. Gestern abend kam ich nach 4 Std mit fast 1000 Kills nach Hause. Würde ich das 100 Tage durchziehen, wäre mir der Titel sicher, von daher find ich es nicht schwer daran zu kommen.

Riggedi


----------



## Captain88 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich finde der titel hört sich bissl sch... an für den aufwand! da hätten die sich ruhig was besseres einfallen lassen können


----------



## Mitzy (13. Oktober 2008)

Nunja... für eine DMG Klasse ist es im PvP sicher nicht schwer- aber ich als Heiler... Tjaha! Ich mach sage und schreibe 56 non-crit dmg mittels eines Schlags bei meinem Gegner. Und das Mana brauch ich zum heilen. Als Heiler an diesen Rang zu kommen wird vermutlich durchaus schwierig.

Ansonsten finde ich den Titel auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da hätte man eher "Feldherr" (falls es den nicht gibt- die alten PvP Ränge kenne ich nicht alle) oder "Schlachtmeister" nehmen können... Aber wie würde sich das bei meinen chars anhören:

Mitzy der Allianz

Warum net gleich "Ikea der Allianz"?


----------



## youngceaser (19. Oktober 2008)

ich farme eh grad meinen erboerer titel und da past des schon ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Oktober 2008)

pro 100k ehre im av gabs uch immer so ca 10k siege O.o


----------

